# Flounder dive tonight



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting on the pictures, but tonight was very nice. The pass was calm and the seas weren't over 2' or so. Maybe the occasional 3' and then it laid down ok. The water was crystal clear, maybe 50' viz, and very warm. We killed 9 Flounder and stoned 2 convicts. Overall, it was a super dive. My son Josh dove tonight and, again, he was a fish. His first night dive. We took it easy on the way in and returned to the dock ready for another day.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad the weather turned out decent for y'all. Got a mess to fry too!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fine haul Jeff

Tell Josh great Job


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

You guys are nuts getting in water after dark im a chicken when it comes to that I want to be able to at least see whats going to bite me before it happens nice fish ill stick to a bow or gig


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Night diving rockz!


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure we waved to you as you were heading out, glad it laid down for y'all it was blowing pretty hard when we where heading in at 6:20 or so. I agree the water was super clear, but lots or jellyfish. Nice fish!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Maverick2 said:


> I am pretty sure we waved to you as you were heading out, glad it laid down for y'all it was blowing pretty hard when we where heading in at 6:20 or so. I agree the water was super clear, but lots or jellyfish. Nice fish!!


If you were in the cape with twins, that was us. I thought I saw a dive flag on your boat. And the jellies...yeah, plentiful and huge.


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

jspooney said:


> If you were in the cape with twins, that was us. I thought I saw a dive flag on your boat. And the jellies...yeah, plentiful and huge.


Yup that was us. Took a jelly to the face and it wasn't a fun experience.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Really glad nothing ate y'all !


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice haul. 

It's never the shark you see that gets you.


----------



## Redcross33 (Jan 8, 2014)

nice flatties


----------

